# Looking for a map for 2012 Brute Force 750



## Jim1978 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a 2012 Brute Force 750 w power commander v. Motor has high comp pistons and different cam. Hmf exhaust, 30" Silverback tires, snorkel and rad relocate. Wondering if anybody has a map that would work for me. Only have a few factory maps to choose from. Hoping someone has an auto tuner on there's that can get me closer. Thanks


----------

